# Jon Scholle "Catfish for Supper"



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I am guilty of buying this only because of the album cover!!

but I flipped it around & saw the names Tony Rice, David Grisman, figured it can't be *that* bad









was in a local record store, saw it in the used section...the last time I did this I got burned: I bought a Dave Brubeck live LP and there was some really annoying female jazz vocalist singing on everything


but back to Jon....what a killer LP! excellent roots/bluegrassy/folk stuff!! lots of nice pickin'.....highly recommended.


it's spinning in the other room, on the turntable right now


anyone ever heard of this guy?


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes...

I've owned a copy of his "Out of the Frying Pan" CD for years. However, I haven't listened to it in a long time so I should dig it out and give it a spin. I bought it because of the David Grisman connection. I think Sholle was the guitarist in Grisman's quartet/quintet for a short time in the '80s. Anyway, I hardly ever see his music in the record stores near me. I think you scored a great find there!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yes it's awesome!

I've since found out Jon won "gtr picker of the world" 2 years in a row: 1968/69 I think, at some big bluegrass convention


it is very well recorded, sounds a lot like the 90's resurgance era of bluegrass musicianship; hard to believe it was recorded in 1978!! well that's when the liner notes were written

here's a link to his site with some audio clips:

http://www.jonsholle.com/js6_MP3.html#catfish


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Is this a D 28S ? 

[video=youtube;K6SPcK8lMQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6SPcK8lMQc#t=98[/video]


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like a 000-28 to me (12-fret neck). The body's too narrow at the waist and not deep enough to be a dreadnaught.

Statman's another awesome mandolin player. Thanks for posting that clip!


----------

